# General Questions



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Good evening I am looking for the following questions to be answered if possible just to clarify a few things for myself.

1. what proceedures are requirede to get a pernament residance in spain, who to contact.
2. How to go about importing a car and registering it in spain, can you take a car over which still has outstanding finance.
3. what sort of morgage can you get (70%) 
4. what sort of fees need to paid on house, council tax etc.
5. can you still own property inthe uk once you are declared out, eg rent out propetry in uk
6. how to go about registering with dentist doctor and hospital
7.does outstanding debt in uk need to paid off eg credit cards
8. can i still have a private pension running in the uk
9. how to go about declaring out of britain

Thanks for your time
marc
:ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll have a stab at the things I know!!!!

To register in Spain, when you move here you need to get and NIE number, a residencia and sign onto the padron. 

You can still own a property in the UK

Council tax here is very low. You pay IB once a year which, in my area is about 200€

Mortgages arent easy to obtain at the mo, especially if you're a foreigner, which you are! But I'm sure if you search you'll find someone who will lend, but tread carefully. I found that UK banks wont give mortgages on spanish properties simply cos they cant repossess etc if they go bad

The doctor, dentist thing, well I go private, but I believe if you pay into the system here you can go to any of the clinicas or hospitals. Once you're a resident I dont think the E111/106 will be available to you, but I'm very hazy on all that!

I wont say anymore, cos I dont want to give you misinformation. Someone will be along who knows more than me .... not difficult LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

lyndamarcx said:


> Good evening I am looking for the following questions to be answered if possible just to clarify a few things for myself.
> 
> 1. what proceedures are requirede to get a pernament residance in spain, who to contact.
> As a UK resident /member of the EU you can move to Spain to live and work no problem - you will however need to obtain an NIE number asap (should be some info on the stickies at top of the page on the forum). There isnt a Residencia Card anymore - although you do need to register with the local town hall where you finally end up living to get a residencia certificate. In addition you also need to register on the PADRON (again there is an article I posted yesterday relating to what this is for and how you can do it). Its not difficult getting your paperwork done - but it can be time consuming and painful depending on where you live! lots of rubber stamps, they like them here! make sure you have plenty of passport sizes photos and copies of any documents you may need - you will always be asked for some!
> ...


Hi Marc

Jo has answered some of your questions already. But Ive made some notes in red in answer to some others.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

perfect that answers the things that were on my mind no problems. thankx very much. the one main thing that no one can seem to answer is taxing on salary in spain. i work offshore and will be out the country for more than half the year which should enable me NOT to pay tax. i suppose i need to speak to a good financial advisor on this on any recomendations.

thankx
marc


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lyndamarcx said:


> perfect that answers the things that were on my mind no problems. thankx very much. the one main thing that no one can seem to answer is taxing on salary in spain. i work offshore and will be out the country for more than half the year which should enable me NOT to pay tax. i suppose i need to speak to a good financial advisor on this on any recomendations.
> 
> thankx
> marc


All I know is that if you're in Spain for more than the 183 days then you should pay tax to Spain, if its the UK that you spend more than 183 days in then they should get it! It might be worth talking to your employer too?? I'm sure you're not the first to wanna do this and I'm also sure you wont get away without paying any tax LOL. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

lyndamarcx said:


> perfect that answers the things that were on my mind no problems. thankx very much. the one main thing that no one can seem to answer is taxing on salary in spain. i work offshore and will be out the country for more than half the year which should enable me NOT to pay tax. i suppose i need to speak to a good financial advisor on this on any recomendations.
> 
> thankx
> marc


Let me just advise you that the "half year rule" is only one of several factors that is considered when determining your "tax residence." Tax residence may be the same as your personal residence - or not.

But 183 days or not, if you are registered in Spain as a permanent resident, you're giving them good cause to consider you "tax resident" there, too. Some of the other factors to consider are: where your family is living, where you consider "home", where you return on a regular basis when not working, where you have your bank accounts, doctors, dentists and other personal "centres of interest".
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bevdeforges said:


> Let me just advise you that the "half year rule" is only one of several factors that is considered when determining your "tax residence." Tax residence may be the same as your personal residence - or not.
> 
> But 183 days or not, if you are registered in Spain as a permanent resident, you're giving them good cause to consider you "tax resident" there, too. Some of the other factors to consider are: where your family is living, where you consider "home", where you return on a regular basis when not working, where you have your bank accounts, doctors, dentists and other personal "centres of interest".
> Cheers,
> Bev


... and I think (dangerous for me I know!!) that if you pay into the spanish system, then you are entitled to healthcare cover etc...????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for that on the tax rule. The uk has done in the past its called seafares earnings deductions. basically if i was out the uk for more than 183 days i dont pay any tax on my salary. i work on a boat, now the uk has changed that rule for all offshore workers to pay tax under certain circumstances, so was wanting to know if spain follow this as its part of the eu although i know france and cyprus dont follow this rule they are still, if you reside in their country and work out of it anywhere for more than half the year then you dont pay tax. i think i will try the spanish tax office for a definate answer 
thankx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

jojo said:


> ... and I think (dangerous for me I know!!) that if you pay into the spanish system, then you are entitled to healthcare cover etc...?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Actually, I was thinking the other way around - in order to get health care in Spain, I assume you would have to be paying into the Spanish system in some manner. But both points are valid. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bevdeforges said:


> Actually, I was thinking the other way around - in order to get health care in Spain, I assume you would have to be paying into the Spanish system in some manner. But both points are valid.
> Cheers,
> Bev


 Yes, once you're a resident thats the case from what I can gather unless you go private. So really it would be wise to pay into Spain for the sake of the family??

Jo xxx


----------

